# "Voice Acting" in the furry community



## Laphin (Jul 5, 2013)

I'm sure most of you know what 'Voice Acting' is without me having to explain it much.

VERY little of it exists within the fandom, which honestly, you'd think there'd be a lot of it considering the artistic talent out there.  
But even so, there are only very few who actually ANIMATE as well.. so there's a lack of need.  Most only animate, and have no sound whatsoever.

But it would be cool to actually HAVE someone's characters come to life.

Some of you, if not most, already know about Sheen & Fatigue.  But do you know the person that brings them to life?  Many times voice artists are overlooked easily.
Sean Chiplock is the amazing talent behind "The Bedfellows" characters, voicing both of the main characters and side characters himself.  http://www.furaffinity.net/user/pommyn64

How many of you are actually interested in voice overs?  Maybe you need some help? Or tips?  Feel free to come ask me questions, or just browse around at some of my own voice samples.
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/laphin/

It's a fun gig if you are into acting, or aspire to be a performer!
Maybe you are already a voice actor.  Lets talks about it!

-Laphin Hyena


----------



## Zabrina (Jul 5, 2013)

Waiting for the, "witty," responses to come.


I do love voice acting, sure wish I had more time to do it.


----------



## Falaffel (Jul 5, 2013)

Isn't there that one chick who voice acts sex sounds for that one dragon dude's animated fur porn?


----------



## Zabrina (Jul 5, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> Isn't there that one chick who voice acts sex sounds for that one dragon dude's animated fur porn?




I laughed too hard.


----------



## Laphin (Jul 5, 2013)

'Witty responses' ??  Uh-oh.. what did I start?


----------



## Laphin (Jul 5, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> Isn't there that one chick who voice acts sex sounds for that one dragon dude's animated fur porn?



I didn't even know such a thing existed. lol.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jul 5, 2013)

Bedfellows is terrible...
I wanted to like it, I really did, but I can't.


----------



## Fox_720B (Jul 5, 2013)

I've voice acted for characters that I and my ex used to make. She's an animation student. But I do voices all of the time and enjoy attempting to match character voices. I'm really good at Stitch and Mickey Mouse...and meatwad XD


----------



## Zabrina (Jul 5, 2013)

Laphin said:


> 'Witty responses' ??  Uh-oh.. what did I start?




Nothing, man. Witty responses will come no matter what.


----------



## Falaffel (Jul 5, 2013)

Laphin said:


> I didn't even know such a thing existed. lol.


Found it :v

Fleki voice acts being fucked pretty well for Jasonafex.
I'm such a furfag for knowing this.


----------



## Aetius (Jul 5, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> Found it :v
> 
> Fleki voice acts being fucked pretty well for Jasonafex.
> I'm such a furfag for knowing this.



The more you know!....I guess?


----------



## Falaffel (Jul 5, 2013)

Serbia Strong said:


> The more you know!....I guess?


I have the highest of standards for fur porn :v


----------



## Harbinger (Jul 5, 2013)

Im a fan of voice actors, wish i had a kick ass voice like those who voice the likes of bad ass characters like Saren, The Didact, and so forth. I think i have a shitty voice though so even though it probably would be cool to do it i wouldnt try. I do a pretty good convincing Locust Theron guard style "Noooooo..." when i have a sore throat after i got killed. But that wasnt intentional 
Oh and i can make a certain belch sound like one of the space pirate barks from Metroid Prime :3


----------



## PsychicOtter (Jul 5, 2013)

I've done it a couple of times for some projects my friends were working on.  I had a blast.


----------



## Falaffel (Jul 5, 2013)

PsychicOtter said:


> I've done it a couple of times for some projects my friends were working on.  I had a blast.


Dude it's the tits.

I love voice acting. To bad it's so fucking hard to make a living off it.


----------



## septango (Jul 5, 2013)

I have always been interested, but have always lacked a reason to actually get a decent mic


----------



## Toshabi (Jul 5, 2013)

Cool. So the only voice acting super star for the furry fandom is a chick that VAs being fucked by a dragon. How aptly put.


----------



## Falaffel (Jul 5, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> Cool. So the only voice acting super star for the furry fandom is a chick that VAs being fucked by a dragon. How aptly put.


To be fair the dragon is just the animator :v

What the fuck am I doing with my life?
I am talking about fur porn :I
Fuck it. I'm leaving.
...
....
....
This thread I mean.


----------



## Willow (Jul 5, 2013)

d.batty said:


> Bedfellows is terrible...
> I wanted to like it, I really did, but I can't.


Bedfellows is okay 
It's mainly Fatigue's voice that's just kind of meeh.


----------



## bkatt500 (Jul 5, 2013)

I'd love to voice acting it my voice wasn't stuck in either perma-bitch or monotone.  At least I can meow?


----------



## Troj (Jul 5, 2013)

Voice acting has definitely been an interest of mine for a while. Many friends have told me that I have a unique and interesting voice, and that I'm good at various accents and impressions. As a kid, I always used to delight my parents and their friends with my impersonations of various celebrities, from Robin Leach to Ray Charles to Madeline Kahn. 

I've also been able to fool different people into thinking that I hail from various countries and/or U.S. regions. (But, I generally can't fool Brits with my imitations of their own regional dialects, yet, even as I can fool some Brits with imitations of *other* regional dialects. Practice makes perfect, I guess!)

One guy at a party once told me that I sound like Elastigirl, and the kids at the school where I worked last year always used to beg me to do my Butters (from South Park) impersonation. 

 Actually pursuing voice acting requires time and money, though, and I don't have enough of either right now. But, I've already taken one novice class in voice acting, and the people who teach the master class apparently help you create and promote your demo tapes as part of the package, which is cool. 

Cheers to you for living/pursuing the dream, Laphin!


----------



## Laphin (Jul 5, 2013)

Harbinger said:


> Im a fan of voice actors, wish i had a kick ass voice like those who voice the likes of bad ass characters like Saren, The Didact, and so forth. I think i have a shitty voice though so even though it probably would be cool to do it i wouldnt try. I do a pretty good convincing Locust Theron guard style "Noooooo..." when i have a sore throat after i got killed. But that wasnt intentional
> Oh and i can make a certain belch sound like one of the space pirate barks from Metroid Prime :3



LOL!  Well everyone's voice is different and special I believe and with the right kind of strenghtening and training, everyone can do something different.  
I've personally heard friends of mine say.. "I can't act worth a damn..."  Then we'll play around randomly, not even thinking about acting or voice acting.  And they come up with a voice and just say something really quick, and without saying anything to bring up the topic of 'acting', I say something back (playing around) and encourage them to continue.. they do.. and after about 3 back and forths.. I say.. "I thought you told me you couldn't act??  You just acted, and improvised just now."


----------



## Laphin (Jul 5, 2013)

PsychicOtter said:


> I've done it a couple of times for some projects my friends were working on.  I had a blast.



Isn't it though??  So much fun to play pretend!


----------



## Laphin (Jul 5, 2013)

Troj said:


> Voice acting has definitely been an interest of mine for a while. Many friends have told me that I have a unique and interesting voice, and that I'm good at various accents and impressions. As a kid, I always used to delight my parents and their friends with my impersonations of various celebrities, from Robin Leach to Ray Charles to Madeline Kahn.
> 
> I've also been able to fool different people into thinking that I hail from various countries and/or U.S. regions. (But, I generally can't fool Brits with my imitations of their own regional dialects, yet, even as I can fool some Brits with imitations of *other* regional dialects. Practice makes perfect, I guess!)
> 
> ...




A lot of voice acting takes marketing and just extreme determination to get it started.  Looking out for all kinds of gigs, starting for free, etc.  It's a hard push, and even harder to get yourself maintained.
This is why it's crucial for any talent to ALWAYS enjoy what they do because they will have to study it, live it, and breathe it everyday in order to become successful in the craft.  I'm far from being what I'd call, SOLIDLY successful, but it IS my job right now.

Whenever a new person comes into voice acting, not fully understanding what it actually entails, I see a lot of the same things repeatedly.

For example, the first thing most people think of when 'Voice Acting' is mentioned is.. impressions (I can do this voice, I can do that voice).  Impressions are fun, and great for comedian skits, but guess what??  People are already being paid to DO those characters, they're not being replaced anytime soon.  What it's REALLY about.. is the characters YOU can create, and that YOU can bring to life.  Things that other people haven't already done.. because if you think about it.  The people that invented 'their' characters that are being imitated.. they started it.  The comedian personalities that people make impressions for... that's just them.

People want YOUR personality in the long run, not someone else's.  

BUT, (pulling a slight 180)... a great thing in the process of building your suit-case of characters.  You can BORROW other people's quips, accents, personalities, and instead of copying them.. USE their odd feature or way of speaking and APPLYING it to YOUR character or YOUR own unique way of using the voice.  It's great fun, and once understood, creates a whole plethora of things each and every person can do differently.


----------



## Calemeyr (Jul 5, 2013)

Please don't triple post, it's kinda annoying.

Anyway, when people are talking about VAs in the furry community, do people mean VAs who are furries, or VAs that furries admire (like Rob Paulsen)?

If you're talking about talent within the fandom (hell any fandom) that's not going to happen much, because fandoms are made up of _fanboys. _Original content is hard to come by in many fandoms, It's mostly parroting with extreme precision aspects of popular culture. Furry is special in that we're fans of each other. Still, It's mostly fans of characters and 2D art. Still a little too fanboy-ish right now. But hey, maybe when furries get more accepted (by acting like they're just a fandom rather than an oppressed minority culture in dire need of civil rights) there we will have mainstream stuff made by furries. Because you kinda need someone to invest in you to get off the ground.


----------



## MochiElZorro (Jul 5, 2013)

Personally, I'd love to VA and animate. I'd probably suck at the second part though. Can't draw for the life of me. I can voice parody characters though. So maybe some Abridged Series? Idk


----------



## Percy (Jul 6, 2013)

I've always been interested in VAing. I'd like to think I could do a good enough job doing voice work. c:


----------



## Falaffel (Jul 6, 2013)

Percy said:


> I've always been interested in VAing. I'd like to think I could do a good enough job doing voice work. c:


Wanna make me a moan track for my fur porn sessions?

Please? I just think your voice would be delightful. :3c


----------



## Percy (Jul 6, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> Wanna make me a moan track for my fur porn sessions?
> 
> Please? I just think your voice would be delightful. :3c


That'll cost ya.


----------



## Cain (Jul 6, 2013)

Voice acting in the furry community...
You mean for porn, right?


----------



## TrishaCat (Jul 6, 2013)

Coincidentally I was considering auditioning to voice act in an anime thats being dubbed.

I like voice acting, and I do think it'd be cool if furry animations had voice acting more often.


----------



## Falaffel (Jul 6, 2013)

Percy said:


> That'll cost ya.


I got...
Lemme see...
$100 right here.
That enough for 2 moans?


----------



## Laphin (Jul 6, 2013)

Marcus Stormchaser said:


> Please don't triple post, it's kinda annoying.
> 
> Anyway, when people are talking about VAs in the furry community, do people mean VAs who are furries, or VAs that furries admire (like Rob Paulsen)?
> 
> If you're talking about talent within the fandom (hell any fandom) that's not going to happen much, because fandoms are made up of _fanboys. _Original content is hard to come by in many fandoms, It's mostly parroting with extreme precision aspects of popular culture. Furry is special in that we're fans of each other. Still, It's mostly fans of characters and 2D art. Still a little too fanboy-ish right now. But hey, maybe when furries get more accepted (by acting like they're just a fandom rather than an oppressed minority culture in dire need of civil rights) there we will have mainstream stuff made by furries. Because you kinda need someone to invest in you to get off the ground.



Wow, man.. There was no need at all to even make that kind of comment.
If reading words is annoying to you, then you need to fix that.

Talent within a fandom?  Talent outside of a fandom.  It doesn't matter where the talent exists if it exists.  There are furs that have animated professionally for Disney that are in this fandom.  People are people, and people have passions and aspirations no matter what group they place themselves in.  The furry fandom is made up of people...  you can't say it's made up of fanboys, because 'being a fanboy' is a choice.. not a 'view' associated with someone having talent.  I'm not about to label a group of people individually just because of some group they hang out in.  As far as the minority argument.. I don't think I've seen furries ever argue about being some kind of minority group, or make it public important news.  It's a fandom that's starting to become very mainstream, and I've been around many years back when that started to happen, and not all the time for the right reasons.

Voice Over is a talent, and I've seen some great material come from people who haven't even studied before, which makes me wonder what they'd be like if they did.
This thread is for people to share whatever they want to share about VO.  Yes, there are celebrities that have VISITED our fandom, (most likely paid to be there), Rob Paulsen - Maurice LaMarche.  There are many, I don't mind if people bring them up, if it involves pushing the conversation, some of these actors; Mel Blanc, Richard Horvitz, David Kaye, Billy West, Dee Bradley Baker.  All inspiring people, it's great to hear how they have possibly inspired others.


----------



## Zenia (Jul 6, 2013)

I'd probably audition for some VA parts... if I saw someone looking and the part sounded interesting. Especially now that I have a good quality mic.


----------



## Percy (Jul 6, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> I got...
> Lemme see...
> $100 right here.
> That enough for 2 moans?


Sorry, I don't come cheap.

Anyways: I did briefly try doing voice work about two years or so ago, but wasn't able to find anything I was interested in auditioning in (all of the available parts were mostly dubs for anime that I don't watch or other things I know nothing about). This doesn't go without saying I wouldn't be interested in auditioning in general. I did for a Pokemon flash animation, but it was abandoned.


----------



## PurpleFloyd (Jul 7, 2013)

I'm more of a stage actor myself but, I've been told by a few people I should try a hand at voice acing sometime.  I'm really interested in this and would love to know more!


----------



## Zabrina (Jul 8, 2013)

Cain said:


> Voice acting in the furry community...
> You mean for porn, right?




Mostly.


----------



## Khaki (Jul 9, 2013)

Depends on if you want your character being Australian?


----------



## RockerFox (Jul 10, 2013)

I have tried to get into voice acting. I can do random voices like Sean Connery, Bane, etc. but I focus mostly on accents like British, cockney, crazy German scientist, stuff like that. I'd like to do more but not a lot of projects are hiring people that didn't get some bs acting degree


----------



## Umbra.Exe (Jul 11, 2013)

Laphin said:


> Wow, man.. There was no need at all to even make that kind of comment.
> If reading words is annoying to you, then you need to fix that.
> ....



I don't think they were going out of their way to be rude, they're just being blunt. Double and triple posting is generally discouraged on these forums, though.
You can use the multiquote button (The speech bubble with the "+" next to it) to reply to multiple quotes in one post.

As for the topic, I'd love to be able to do voice acting, but sadly my voice seems rather plain. It's not all that distinctive. I could try providing a voice for my own projects, but I haven't made any animations that really require a voice, much less one as plain as mine...


----------



## Laphin (Jul 15, 2013)

Umbra.Exe said:


> I don't think they were going out of their way to be rude, they're just being blunt. Double and triple posting is generally discouraged on these forums, though.
> You can use the multiquote button (The speech bubble with the "+" next to it) to reply to multiple quotes in one post.
> 
> As for the topic, I'd love to be able to do voice acting, but sadly my voice seems rather plain. It's not all that distinctive. I could try providing a voice for my own projects, but I haven't made any animations that really require a voice, much less one as plain as mine...



I used to think I had an ordinary voice before getting into this.  There's so much you can do with the voice it's ridiculous.  But first and foremost, it's just all about acting.  You can use your normal voice and display an attitude other than your own, and instantly you are another character.  Then you think about.. okay what if I take that attitude and put THIS voice on it... and multitudes of doors open.  Whether it's the attitude of your mother, father, next door neighbor etc.  Their ways of speaking, and quirks can be used.. to create characters.    It's so much fun.


----------



## Mentova (Jul 15, 2013)

I will voice act for porn.

PM me with details.


----------



## RailRide (Aug 5, 2013)

Laphin said:


> I'm sure most of you know what 'Voice Acting' is without me having to explain it much.
> 
> VERY little of it exists within the fandom, which honestly, you'd think there'd be a lot of it considering the artistic talent out there.


At the risk of answering the OP long after the conversation left open the question as to why:

Not that big a mystery. With no single visual style defining furry, animation projects wind up scattered amongst a handful of die-hards working in isolation, and as such, their efforts only bear fruit once in a blue moon, Not the best way to build a cadre of voice actors/actresses from fandom.

MLP's fandom has it a _lot_ easier--the aim in their animation is (usually) to look just like the show--a single visual target (even if original characters are involved). Much easier to pool individual animators' efforts to produce high-profile animations which in turn, can attract voice talent out of the fandom's woodwork, and keep them around with the promise of recurring work.


----------

